# Know Your Temps : Brian117



## TrolleyDave (Oct 25, 2009)

KYT Info said:
			
		

> *Know Your Temps Info*
> 
> *For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[titlerevious sessions!]
Daois
NDStemp
dinofan01
Curley5959
Toni Plutonij
superdude
Minox_IX
Lubbo
mcjones92
luke_c
Hop2089
Banger
asdf
Blebleman
Thordrian
Neschn
Sonicslasher
Law
silent sniper
Vidboy10
Vulpes Abnocto
OldBoy
Lordpoketehpenguin





Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




Nin10doFan
Gullwing
Sterl500
Rock Raiyu
Joe88
shinkukage09
mercluke
Sharpz
Masterchamber
El-ahrairah
Eternal Myst
.Radiant
zeromac
Tekkin88
iPikachu
DarkRey
MegaAce™
Shakraka
Maz7006
DSGamer64
tinymonkeyt
Heran Bago
Orc
Xcalibur
Domination
Dwight
rockstar99
Overlord Nadrian
Noitora
TrolleyDave



In the spotlight this session is : *Brian117
*


----------



## antonkan (Oct 25, 2009)

Here are my questions to you, Brian117:[*]Do you like rock music? How  about rap music?[*]Do you like comedy TV shows and movies/films?[*]Do you like Hadrian?[*]Are going to be a moderator of GBAtemp now?[*]What's your age?[*]Do you have a Wii, PSP and iPod touch?


----------



## iFish (Oct 25, 2009)

so yeah question time

1) is trolley dave awsome?
2) am i awsome?
3) wouldnt life rock at a 2-d side scroller?
4) all hail ifish?
5) have you ever licked a tree?
6) ever had your toung stuck on a popsicle?
7)are you getting boerd reading thei yet?


----------



## ZPE (Oct 25, 2009)

All I can ask is, _will there be snacks?_


----------



## Domination (Oct 25, 2009)

When do you plan on having coitus with me instead of being occupied with Hadrian all the time? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you love me as much as my future wife will love me?
Why emo punk and not psychedelic hippy?
Led Zeppelin or some modern crappy alternative band? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dommy or Domination?
Babe, I'm Gonna _______ You; Complete the sentence.
Did you enjoy my interrogation?
Should I come back for more?


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 25, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Here are my questions to you, Brian117:[*]Do you like rock music? How  about rap music? - *Both actually*[*]Do you like comedy TV shows and movies/films? - *Love comedy*[*]Do you like Hadrian? - *Yes, me and him have been friends for a while now*[*]Are going to be a moderator of GBAtemp now? - *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Dommy!


----------



## Tux' (Oct 25, 2009)

What's your opinion on Canada?
Do YOU like penguins?
Do you find me amusing?
Do you find me sick-minded?
Would you beleive in life after death?
Do you believe in aliens?
Robots?
Who would win? Leon S. Kennedy(Resident Evil) or Mario?

That is all


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 25, 2009)

Lordpoketehpenguin said:
			
		

> What's your opinion on Canada? - *I think it's a great country. Always wanted to live there to be honest*
> Do YOU like penguins? - *Love them, they are cute *
> Do you find me amusing? - *In the IRC, yes*
> Do you find me sick-minded? - *Not at all*
> ...



Thanks much Lappy.


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 25, 2009)

why you be neschn's biff?


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 25, 2009)

1. Ever been to Australia?
2. Do you want to go?
3. Ever had vegemite?
4. Ever heard of Drop bears?


----------



## iFish (Oct 25, 2009)

may i ask my questiong

1) remebre my other questions?
2) imagin life as a 3-d 8-bit game lol
3) do you like the show mythbusters?
4)what system of your do you play most?
5)do you have brawl on wii)
6) ifyou answerd yes 10 #5 would you like to brawl me?
7)how do you know hariden?
8) next time i wanna ask question may i?


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 25, 2009)

What are you listening too
last movie you saw
last game you won
what are you playing
favorite ds homebrew
which flashcart do you have on you ds
is your psp  n wii hacked
zune vs ipod
sony vs nintendo
hadrian vs toni
do you know me
do youlike doritoes
do you like kingdom hearts
do you like the pheonix wright games
favorite band
mario or sonic or link or homer
can i type this empty question to make u waste time reading it


----------



## Domination (Oct 25, 2009)

Favourite me? x.domination, i.Domination, Domination, Dommy or WXXcXXXX MXX ?
How hot is your hawt body?
Do you think its small?
"You are fail." What would you think and how would you feel if I said that?'
Why no like Led Zeppelin? D:
Would you like The Nobs?
Foo Fighters?
Do you think my fake mustache is sexier than tits?
Did you enjoy this set of questions more or the previous set?
Can I ask even more questions tomorrow?


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 25, 2009)

1)are there 116 others?
2)do you know what i mean?
3)what' ya think of cloning humans?
4)how old are you?
5)hitman, splinter cell or metal gear?
6)what would you make out of a peace of paper?
7)listen emocore? what about 30 seconds to mars?
8)make a anagram out of wtf:.
9)what consoles do you favour?


----------



## Splych (Oct 25, 2009)

1.)Toast?
2.)Popcorn?
3.)Would you jump off a hiiigh cliff?


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 25, 2009)

Describe yourself with one word.

How would you describe your relationship with Hadrian.

Ever been to war ? 

Pie or Cake?

Forums or IRC? (both is still a valid answer)  

If i gun was put to your head, what is the first thing you'd think of.

Ever had a dream where GBAtemp will be taken over... by zombies? 

Are some of these questions tooo random?

You've been here for sometime, GBAtemp that is, what keeps you here?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 25, 2009)

The 117 isn't just random, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's your birthdate 11 and 17 right?


----------



## ether2802 (Oct 25, 2009)

Britney Spears or Christina Aguilera...??
Madonna or Michael Jackson...??
Brandy or Rhum...??
Whiskey or Tequila...??
Eggs with bacon or Eggs with sausage..??
High School Musical or Hannah Montana...??
Nickelodeon or Cartoon Network...??
Zelda or Final Fantasy...??
Wii or NDS...??
Hip Hop or Rap..??
American Citizen or United Staten...??


...I'll think of some more later..!!


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 25, 2009)

BRIAN MY BIFF!!!!!!

WILL U B3 MEH B1FF 4EVER!?!?!!!1

DO U LIEK WAFFLES!!!?!?!?!!!11

H0W B0UT [email protected]@K3S?!?!!!111

D0 U WANT M3 T0 ST0P [email protected] L13K TH1S???!?!?!!!!!111

Do you like metal?

Candy?

Mike Jones?

Pimps?


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 25, 2009)

1. Have you recieved my hawt package yet?
2. BRah?
3. If we were doing revolting hate sex and I asked you to put on a Mexican voice, would you do it?
4. Have you seen Zombieland?
5. Nut up or shut up?
6. Chinese hookers as neighbours, is it good that they are there?


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 25, 2009)

<!--quoteo(post=2349975:date=Oct 25 2009, 03:58 AM:name=iPikachu)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(iPikachu @ Oct 25 2009, 03:58 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2349975"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->why you be neschn's biff? - <b> It all started back in 1864, the year the war was going on /joke. I'm his BIFF because me and him talk reguarly and just are friendly towards each other. We joke a lot too</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Thanks iPikachu!


<!--quoteo(post=2350098:date=Oct 25 2009, 05:50 AM:name=Edgedancer)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Edgedancer @ Oct 25 2009, 05:50 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2350098"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->1. Ever been to Australia? - <b>No, would love to though</b>
2. Do you want to go? <b>*points above <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" />*</b>
3. Ever had vegemite? - <b>I have not</b>
4. Ever heard of Drop bears? - <b>I believe I have. They are evil koala things right?</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Thanks Edgedancer!

<!--quoteo(post=2350414:date=Oct 25 2009, 10:26 AM:name=ifish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ifish @ Oct 25 2009, 10:26 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2350414"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->may i ask my questiong - <b>Of course</b>

1) remebre my other questions? - <b>Yes</b>
2) imagin life as a 3-d 8-bit game lol - <b>That would probably be the most awesome lifestyle ever</b>
3) do you like the show mythbusters? - <b>Yes actually. Haven't seen it in a while though</b>
4)what system of your do you play most? - <b>Probably my PSP</b>
5)do you have brawl on wii) - <b>Yup, a DVD5 version <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ph34r.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="ph34r.gif" /></b>
6) ifyou answerd yes 10 #5 would you like to brawl me? - <b>I would have to replay the game a bit to learn the controls again, but sure</b>
7)how do you know hariden? - <b>Just know him from the temp <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" /></b>
8) next time i wanna ask question may i? - <b>100% yes</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=2350434:date=Oct 25 2009, 10:35 AM:name=rockstar99)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rockstar99 @ Oct 25 2009, 10:35 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2350434"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->What are you listening too - <b>Would have to be</b> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TC7fXH2xG94" target="_blank">Roads That Don't End And Views That Never Cease - We Came As Romans</a>
last movie you saw - <b>The Horsemen</b>
last game you won - <b>It's been a while actually <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/laugh.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="laugh.gif" />, I would say Syphon Filter Logans Shadow</b>
what are you playing - <b>AC:WW, Chinatown Wars PSP, Motorstorm Arctic Edge PSP, and AC:CF</b>
favorite ds homebrew - <b>Would have to be between Still Alive DS, and CLIRC</b>
which flashcart do you have on you ds - <b>EDGE</b>
is your psp  n wii hacked - <b>Of course <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /></b>
zune vs ipod - <b>iPod</b>
sony vs nintendo - <b>Sony</b>
hadrian vs toni - <b>Aww man, don't put me on the spot <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" />. I would have to say Hadrian since I know him more. But Toni bro, don't get offended. Just talk to me sometime and maybe it will change</b>
do you know me - <b>Yup, seen you on the forums a lot</b>
do youlike doritoes - Love them, I like the Spicy Nacho ones and the ranch
do you like kingdom hearts - <b>Nah, never got into the series</b>
do you like the pheonix wright games - <b>Can't say to be honest, never tried it</b>
favorite band - <b>We Came As Romans</b>
mario or sonic or link or homer - <b>Mario</b>
can i type this empty question to make u waste time reading it - <b>I spend my life on GBAtemp 24/7, so sure you can</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Thanks Rockstar!

<hr><b><!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Posts merged<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b>

<!--quoteo(post=2350447:date=Oct 25 2009, 10:44 AM:name=Domination)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Domination @ Oct 25 2009, 10:44 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2350447"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Favourite me? x.domination, i.Domination, Domination, Dommy or WXXcXXXX MXX ? - <b>Dommy once again</b>
How hot is your hawt body? - <b>Not hawt at all. If it was hot, I would be flashing it to you all the time. I really need to go to a gym <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/frown.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="frown.gif" /></b>
Do you think its small? - <b>I think it's pretty large</b>
"You are fail." What would you think and how would you feel if I said that? - <b>I would just think of the times Hadrian said he would protect me, so I won't be offended by it. I would feel kind of amused, because whoever says I fail is obviously jealous I got my KYT session before them</b>
Why no like Led Zeppelin? D: -<b> It's not that I don't like them, I just never listen to their music! D:</b>
Would you like The Nobs? - <b>Never heard of them ._.</b>
Foo Fighters? - <b>I like them a little bit</b>
Do you think my fake mustache is sexier than tits? - <b>Absolutely, I am not the type to turn down facial hair on a guy <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /></b>
Did you enjoy this set of questions more or the previous set? - <b>This one <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" /></b>
Can I ask even more questions tomorrow? -<b> If you don't, I will break those googly glasses you have, in your sleep. Got me?</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Thanks once again <b>Dommy</b>!

<!--quoteo(post=2350494:date=Oct 25 2009, 11:23 AM:name=blackdragonbahamut)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(blackdragonbahamut @ Oct 25 2009, 11:23 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2350494"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->1)are there 116 others? -<b> Heh, probably somewhere on this planet</b>
2)do you know what i mean? - <b>Yes</b>
3)what' ya think of cloning humans? - <b>It sounds like a cool idea, but I don't think having an EXACT twin is going to be fun in my opinion.</b>
4)how old are you? - <b>17, going on 18 on November 17th</b>
5)hitman, splinter cell or metal gear? - <b>Metal Gear (never played it but it looks great)</b>
6)what would you make out of a peace of paper? - <b>Probably one of those paper footballs, or a paper airplane</b>
7)listen emocore? what about 30 seconds to mars? - <b>Yes, and I listen to 30 seconds to mars everyday and every night before bed. They are truly awesome</b>
8)make a anagram out of wtf:. - <b>"Was that fruitthatjustflewby?"</b>
9)what consoles do you favour? - <b>Wii, Xbox 360, and PS3. All are great systems. I am no fanboy</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Good questions blackdragonbahamut!

<!--quoteo(post=2350502:date=Oct 25 2009, 11:30 AM:name=Splych)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Splych @ Oct 25 2009, 11:30 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2350502"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->1.)Toast? -<b> I like toooooast :3</b>
2.)Popcorn? - <b>It's alright on some occasions</b>
3.)Would you jump off a hiiigh cliff? - <b>Absolutely not. Cliffs are one of my worst fears ever</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Thanks Splych!


<!--quoteo(post=2350504:date=Oct 25 2009, 11:32 AM:name=Maz7006)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Maz7006 @ Oct 25 2009, 11:32 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2350504"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Describe yourself with one word. - <b>Different</b>
How would you describe your relationship with Hadrian. - <b>Bestest friends on this whole wide earth :3</b>
Ever been to war ? - <b>No, don't plan to either</b>
Pie or Cake? - <b>Pie all the way. Cake is too frosty for me</b>
Forums or IRC? (both is still a valid answer) - <b>Gotta be both then</b>
If i gun was put to your head, what is the first thing you'd think of. - <b>I would probably wonder when and if you would move your finger and push the trigger</b>
Ever had a dream where GBAtemp will be taken over... by zombies? - <b>No, but I do have this stupid fear of when zombies take over the earth. I really do. I sometimes think what I would do if I saw zombies walking in the streets and sidewalks and on the grass etc. Kind of like Shaun Of The Dead</b>
Are some of these questions tooo random? - <b>Not at all, that's what the KYT session is supposed to be about</b>
You've been here for sometime, GBAtemp that is, what keeps you here? - The great and helpful community, the IRC, and I just love the overall appearance of the board.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Heh, great questions Maz! Thanks!

<hr><b><!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Posts merged<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b>

<!--quoteo(post=2350511:date=Oct 25 2009, 11:37 AM:name=MegaAce™)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(MegaAce™ @ Oct 25 2009, 11:37 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2350511"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->The 117 isn't just random, <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" /> it's your birthdate 11 and 17 right? - <b>Yup!</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Thanks MegaAce™!

<!--quoteo(post=2350544:date=Oct 25 2009, 11:57 AM:name=ether2802)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ether2802 @ Oct 25 2009, 11:57 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2350544"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Britney Spears or Christina Aguilera...?? - <b>Britney Spears if I can be honest</b>
Madonna or Michael Jackson...?? - <b>Micheal Jackson, even though he freaks me out</b>
Brandy or Rhum...?? - <b>Brandy</b>
Whiskey or Tequila...?? - <b>Never ever had either one!</b>
Eggs with bacon or Eggs with sausage..?? -<b> Eggs with bacon</b>
High School Musical or Hannah Montana...?? - *kills self* <b>High School Musical</b>
Nickelodeon or Cartoon Network...?? - <b>Hmmmm, Nickelodeon was my childhood station, so Nickelodeon</b>
Zelda or Final Fantasy...?? - <b>Zelda</b>
Wii or NDS...?? - <b>Wii</b>
Hip Hop or Rap..?? - <b>Rap</b>
American Citizen or United Staten...?? -<b> United States</b>


...I'll think of some more later..!! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Thanks Ether!

<!--quoteo(post=2350582:date=Oct 25 2009, 12:18 PM:name=NeSchn)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(NeSchn @ Oct 25 2009, 12:18 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2350582"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->BRIAN MY BIFF!!!!!! - <b>NESCHN BRO!</b>

WILL U B3 MEH B1FF 4EVER!?!?!!!1 - <b>Till death do us apart</b>

DO U LIEK WAFFLES!!!?!?!?!!!11 - <b>With butter yes</b>

H0W B0UT [email protected]@K3S?!?!!!111 - <b>Pancakes are okay. Once in a blue moon I have a craving for them</b>

D0 U WANT M3 T0 ST0P [email protected] L13K TH1S???!?!?!!!!!111 - <b>/\/()</b>

Do you like metal? - <b>It's ALRIGHT. Not one of my genres I listen to much</b>

Candy? - <b>YESSSS</b>

Mike Jones? - <b><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/rofl2.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="rofl2.gif" />, If it helps you sleep at night, then yes</b>

Pimps? - <b>Well you're one, so absolutely</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

BIFF, THANKS!

<!--quoteo(post=2350619:date=Oct 25 2009, 12:35 PM:name=Thordrian)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Thordrian @ Oct 25 2009, 12:35 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2350619"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->1. Have you recieved my hawt package yet? - <b>Not yet honeysnookums</b>
2. BRah? -<b> Sure?</b>
3. If we were doing revolting hate sex and I asked you to put on a Mexican voice, would you do it? - <b>I would probably need a voice changer box thing. I suck eggs at imitating different voices but my own</b>
4. Have you seen Zombieland? -<b> Not yet, been meaning to download it for some time now. Heard lots of reviews on the news about it</b>
5. Nut up or shut up? - <b>Shut up</b>
6. Chinese hookers as neighbours, is it good that they are there? - <b>Guy or girl hookers? It all depends on the sex of the person Hadrian...</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Thanks my bundle of joy!


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 25, 2009)

1) Favourite fruit that only appears a few times a year around you?

2) You have the tools or a trusted person to fix something back fairly important at a place you stay at but are not likely to be there for a few days; do you do a quick fix until you do or find somewhere to fix it where you are currently at?

3) School subject you entered into thinking would be bearable or even good but ultimately turned out to be horrible?

4) Dinner party or careers advisor: of the stock questions for such an event which is your least favourite?

5) Favourite and least favourite starting monster of a fantasy themed game (goblin, giant rat etc)?

6) Least favourite pet of yours of a significant person in your life at some point?

7) Backflip or frontflip?

8) In all the games you have ever played what was the one weapon that stands out above all others?

9) Favourite genre/setting/theme that is not well catered for in film or TV (fantasy, futuristic, a given period of/location in history) be it in volume or quality but it fairly well taken care of in books or games?

10) Usenet, torrent, filehost, FTP, IRC, straight up HTTP, given other p2p protocol of the moment or something else?

11) Film series that you liked but had at least one entry that you would like to do over (can be expanded to TV or games if you so desire)?

12) GBAtemp meetup and you are bringing snacks: what do you bring?


----------



## luke_c (Oct 25, 2009)

Do you love me?
Do you love me?
Do you *wuv* me?


----------



## benbop1992 (Oct 25, 2009)

do you liek mudkipz

do you want some referal links and sites?

do you know  where i can sign up to do this

why don't you go on Facebook?


----------



## King Zargo (Oct 25, 2009)

Would you marry a very old and ugly lady if she was loaded?

Would you download a car if it was possible?

Star Trek or Star Wars?

Can I crash at your place the next time I go on vacation?

Do you go to the library?

Mac, Linux or Windows?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 25, 2009)

How did you feel about getting 0 shout-outs on the last tempcast?






 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 25, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> 1) Favourite fruit that only appears a few times a year around you? - *Watermelon!*
> 
> 2) You have the tools or a trusted person to fix something back fairly important at a place you stay at but are not likely to be there for a few days; do you do a quick fix until you do or find somewhere to fix it where you are currently at? - *I would do the quick fix myself*
> 
> ...



Thank you luke_c!


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 25, 2009)

benbop1992 said:
			
		

> do you liek mudkipz - *No :3*
> 
> do you want some referal links and sites? - *No thanks. Lockerz is enough for me at the moment*
> 
> ...



Hehe, thanks Josh!


----------



## House Spider (Oct 25, 2009)

Are you a member of GBATemp.net?
Do you think Ned Flanders can't coach at all?


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 25, 2009)

WarioN64 said:
			
		

> Are you a member of GBATemp.net? - *Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## budrow66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Don't really know ya but here I go.

1. How much is too much?

2. If everything is free, why pay for it?

3. If purple was a feeling, wich one would it be?

4. How many times have you made a girl cry?

5. if Vulpes was a female, What would his username be. ( thats just to make him look )

6. If everday where halloween, what would your costume be?

7. if your mind was a console, wich one would you be?


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 25, 2009)

=D

I WUB MY BIFF!!!


----------



## House Spider (Oct 25, 2009)

So you don't care if I half-hang Flanders?


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 25, 2009)

Here Goes

1. Why 117?
2. Favourite Cheese?
3. Favourite temper (Not including your self)?
4. Did you know there is a secret Ninja on Temp who when you say his name he puts this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
5. GNR or Enclave Radio ( If you dont no what it is guess )?
6. Chief or Samus?
7. Wii or Ds
8. M3i0 or Acekard 2i?
9. P1ngPong or Hadrian?


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 25, 2009)

budrow66 said:
			
		

> Don't really know ya but here I go.
> 
> 1. How much is too much? - *Maybe till it reaches 10"*
> 
> ...



Thanks WarioN64!


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 25, 2009)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Here Goes
> 
> 1. Why 117? - *It was used as an ending in my earlier screen names. Kept it ever since. Plus, 11/17 is my birthday. And I thought adding too many 1's would get annoying.*
> 2. Favourite Cheese? - *Pepperjack, Cheddar, Mozzarella, Provolone, and Muenster.*
> ...



Thanks danny600kill!


----------



## iFish (Oct 26, 2009)

herer i go again

1) do you love me?
2) now that you know me will you bow down to me?
3) do you see the people behind the mountain prying to trolley dave?
well those are my hit men 
4)what do you think of betta fish?
5) ever done drugs?


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 26, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> herer i go again
> 
> 1) do you love me? - *I love all tempers
> 
> ...



Thanks again ifish!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 26, 2009)

You and NcSchn Between the sheets?


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 26, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> You and NcSchn Between the sheets? - *Noooo, defiantly not. We are between the car seats.*



Thanks Vidboy10?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 26, 2009)

Alright Bri mate!
Bet you thought I wasn't going to post didn't you?
What snack do you usually eat during long gaming sessions?
Do you listen to the stereo or to a games music when playing games?
A temper fight club starts, only it doesn't involve physical violence, it involves gaming violence. You get to pick your first opponent and the game you play.  Who do you pick and what game do you choose?
kwl=B-ri?
Ever let rip in an elevator and blamed someone else for it?
Last great film you saw?
Last really bad film you saw?
Would you sell your soul for rices/fame/power?
Oldest gaming system you played (not emulated)?
First console you owned?
Family Guy, American Dad or The Cleveland Show?
Family Guy, South Park or The Simpsons?
Coolest game you've ever played?
What's that over there?
Murder She Wrote, mental torture or just bad telly?
Is there a famous person that you've sworn to punch square in the face if ever you get the chance to meet them?
Paris Hilton, why is she alive?


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 26, 2009)

when are you going to start campaigning to be a mod(again)??
who will be you chief t-shirt/other stuff designer(Domination or someone new)?
when do you see yourself becoming a mod?
when are you going to start another super crazy thread in the EOF?

I think i'm done for now can't think anything else coz of brain-freeze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 26, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Alright Bri mate! - *Trolley my mate!*
> Bet you thought I wasn't going to post didn't you? - *I really didn't think you were. I thought you only made 2 posts in the whole thread. The opening post and closing post.*
> What snack do you usually eat during long gaming sessions? - *Hm, would have to be Doritos, and/or Cheetos like I mentioned earlier of the snacks
> 
> ...



Good questions Hotzdevil! Thanks!


----------



## playallday (Oct 26, 2009)

1.  On a level of 1 to 10, how great do you think I am? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (By the way, I found those DS Lite white buttons!  I'll ship 'em out soon.)
2.  Where is this great campaigning topic I missed?!?
3.  Why do you never look at your PM box?


----------



## benbop1992 (Oct 26, 2009)

From JackDS:

Do you like pie or banana?

Did you get the hidden message from the last question?


----------



## playallday (Oct 26, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> 4. How many times have you made a girl cry? - *Maybe 2 times, got in trouble for it too at school. She was such a prick.*


Lies.  We both know about your school.


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 26, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erm. This was back in 7-8th grade when I was in a real school.


----------



## playallday (Oct 26, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, oops. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Answer me on the other stuff!


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 26, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> 1.  On a level of 1 to 10, how great do you think I am?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks JackDS/Benbop!


----------



## playallday (Oct 26, 2009)

What do you want for your birthday?


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 26, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> What do you want for your birthday?



PM me and ask


----------



## iFish (Oct 26, 2009)

ok my last few questions

1) did you enjoy your session?
2)why did want to do this?
3) if you have a daughter what would you name her if you could name her anything?
4) do you think people are making to much of a deal over h1n1?


there im done


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 26, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> ok my last few questions
> 
> 1) did you enjoy your session? -* Very much, yes! Hope to do again next year if possible.
> 
> ...



Thanks again ifish!


----------



## admotonic (Oct 27, 2009)

Who actually stole the cookies from the cookie jar?


----------



## Domination (Oct 27, 2009)

Can I ask some more questions?
I'm just gonna go ahead even without your consent, are you pissed?
God, Buddha, Allah, Zeus, Odin or Vishnu?
Domination over _____! Complete the sentence
1337, 117 or 9007?
+1 post count!
Do you think I'm handsome? w and w/o teh sexay mustache. Be honest :tp:
Gordon Brown for U.S. President 2014!!! What ya think?
Takoyaki balls?
Charity?
Like these questions?
Now that the session will be closed tmr, and i have no more fake stuff on my facebook photo, what would you do?


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 27, 2009)

admotonic said:
			
		

> Who actually stole the cookies from the cookie jar? - *Not me!*
> 
> Thanks admotonic!
> 
> ...



Thanks AGAIN Dommy!

Before this closes, I wanted to say thanks to everyone who asked questions. Everyday there was a great question that made me laugh. Thanks for that! And also, thank YOU TrolleyDave for picking me and giving me the chance to do one of these. My first session went great.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 27, 2009)

inb4threadclose

Why didn't I notice this before? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me?

You?






?

:crepe:?

Facebook's new layout?

Lockerz?

Something something?


----------



## playallday (Oct 27, 2009)

What do you think of me being the unofficial Brian117?


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 27, 2009)

hey i guess there's still time before the thread closes..

so here goes..

If you had the choice to be one of the staff members in this forum which post would you choose and why?
have you had any chance to sight our forums very own ninja (or were u knocked out before that)?
(I know your earlier campaign was for fun) but are you planning on starting some sort of campaign topic anytime soon??
which is/are your all time favorite game/s from ninty ?


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 27, 2009)

If you see a spider in your house do you[*]leave it there[*]squish it[*]take it outside on a piece of paper


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 27, 2009)

If you see a NeSchn at your door do you:

a. Greet him like a gentleman

b. Open the door and say "WHAT UP PIIIIMP!!!"

c. Bring him some hoes



This one is tricky


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 27, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> inb4threadclose
> 
> Why didn't I notice this before?
> 
> ...



Thanks Broski!!!


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 27, 2009)

CORRECT!!!


----------



## playallday (Oct 27, 2009)

How do you feel about me having hidden webcams in your house?


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 28, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> CORRECT!!! - *YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY. LET'S GET MARRIED*
> 
> 
> QUOTE(playallday @ Oct 27 2009, 06:55 PM) How do you feel about me having hidden webcams in your house?
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry guys, this session's over!  Thanks for taking part Bri mate, hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 28, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Before this closes, I wanted to say thanks to everyone who asked questions. Everyday there was a great question that made me laugh. Thanks for that! And also, thank YOU TrolleyDave for picking me and giving me the chance to do one of these. My first session went great.


----------

